# Where is your waist when you are obese ?



## Steve373 (May 24, 2013)

To me your waist is kind of where you'd wear your jeans ....if you aren't so fat you can't wear jeans , say an inch or two under your bellybutton. 

I watch a lot of youtube videos of chicks measuring their waistlines ( fat and average women) A lot of them call their waist the thinnest area on their torso....often about 6" above the navel and below the boobs for a chick with a touch of a belly, say 50 lbs overweight. A really tight firm 115 lb type of girl probably measures at or below the navel since she has no pooch belly and that's where you wear your pants....

You can't wear your jeans at 6 " over your belly button where you might measure 46" when you are 56" below the navel ! :eat2:

I say the waist is where you would button your jeans not 6" above that !

I like women that are so fat they have to wear sweatpants, like me !


----------



## loopytheone (May 24, 2013)

Your waist is the thinnest part of your body, which for almost all women is just below the ribcage. This is what they mean by the waist, regardless of your size or shape. Anybody measuring it below that point isn't measuring the waist, simple as. There are plenty of guides for measurement on the internet if you were interested.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 24, 2013)

A waist is a terrible thing to mind.


----------



## Tad (May 24, 2013)

Waist? I don't have one of those.... :doh: (seriously, I'm shaped more like a slightly deflated rugby ball, sigh)

But those guidelines for women's clothes that say to measure around the thinnest part of the waist are clearly not aimed at fatter women, where the thinner part is often at the same point where one would take the band measurement for a bra. Measuring that and then ordering jeans based on that number is not apt to make for a good fit experience. Some sizing charts do give other instructions for finding the waist. For example, Lane Bryant says bend to one side and find the natural crease, and use that as the point where you measure the waist. Torrid says at your natural waist and across your belly button. I'm pretty sure I've also seen charts that say to measure at some specified height above the hip.


----------



## Saoirse (May 24, 2013)

Wearing pants has nothing to do with your actual waistline. Have you ever looked at women's jeans? High waist, low waist, very low waist..,


----------



## AuntHen (May 24, 2013)

First of all, please use the word FAT. Obese is a disgusting word (in my opinion) and usually used to pour shame upon fat people. Second, pants are made of many sizes and materials, so us fatties can buy jeans or pants that button at our waistline or under it or whatever.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (May 24, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> First of all, please use the word FAT. Obese is a disgusting word (in my opinion) and usually used to pour shame upon fat people. Second, pants are made of many sizes and materials, so us fatties can buy jeans or pants that button at our waistline or under it or whatever.



Obese is a medical term, no different than vagina, pulmonary, or cardiac. It is not disgusting or gross.


----------



## loopytheone (May 24, 2013)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Obese is a medical term, no different than vagina, pulmonary, or cardiac. It is not disgusting or gross.



I agree completely. I don't see what is supposed to be 'gross' about the term.


----------



## AuntHen (May 24, 2013)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> Obese is a *medical term*, no different than vagina, pulmonary, or cardiac. It is not disgusting or gross.



I don't care. Like I said, it's my *opinion*. The word is gross, sounds gross. GROSS. To *me*.

People do not usually throw around the word vagina, pulmonary, cardiac etc. to try and *shame *others. The medical community, diet industry and a lot of fat hating people use it to try and shame fat people. How you use it in your professional world has nothing to do with why I HATE the word. HATE. It *offends *me. It is not for you to tell me what I PERSONALLY find disgusting or gross.


----------



## cinnamitch (May 24, 2013)

My waist is in San Francisco. I left it there


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 24, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> I don't care. Like I said, it's my *opinion*. The word is gross, sounds gross. GROSS. To *me*.
> 
> People do not usually throw around the word vagina, pulmonary, cardiac etc. to try and *shame *others. The medical community, diet industry and a lot of fat hating people use it to try and shame fat people. How you use it in your professional world has nothing to do with why I HATE the word. HATE. It *offends *me. It is not for you to tell me what I PERSONALLY find disgusting or gross.



I have not before found anything over which to disagree with you, however, while I don't mean this insultingly: Your opinions are yours. Kindly keep them that way unless asked to share.


----------



## Saoirse (May 24, 2013)

Everyone better stop using _that_ word. It offends her.


----------



## AuntHen (May 24, 2013)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> I have not before found anything over which to disagree with you, however, while I don't mean this insultingly: Your opinions are yours. Kindly keep them that way unless asked to share.



How many people on this forum ever wait to be asked? I was answering the OP's question and he used a word in his title that I do not like, so I said so and someone decided to address me about it, so I addressed them back.

Not to be insulting back to you either but do you go around saying this to everyone who voluntarily posts their opinions on here? You must be tired then.


----------



## AuntHen (May 24, 2013)

Saoirse said:


> Everyone better stop using _that_ word. It offends her.




That wasn't the point.


----------



## Saoirse (May 24, 2013)

Then what was? 

You're on a fat people forum. Obese is a fat word.


----------



## AuntHen (May 24, 2013)

Saoirse said:


> Then what was?
> 
> You're on a fat people forum. Obese is a fat word.



The point was, someone told me it is not disgusting or gross. I had said earlier it was my *opinion *it was. It's not for someone else to tell me what is or is not something when it's an opinion. Had she said.. I do not *think *it is disgusting or gross, I doubt I would have said jack. It wasn't addressed as a disagreement of my opinion but as a fact. Like, because obese is a medical term, one can't think of it as gross or disgusting. Umm, sure I can and do.

What I will correct on myself though, that while I did say "please" to not using that word to the OP. I should have said, "could you please not use that word?" Made it a question/request, not a command.


----------



## Saoirse (May 24, 2013)

Ding ding...


----------



## Marlayna (May 25, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> That wasn't the point.


I got your point, but some people enjoy nitpicking. Obese is just a crappy-sounding word, especially when ignorant people pronounce it "obeast".


----------



## SD007 (May 25, 2013)

I feel that "obese" may sound a bit unpleasant due to all of the negative vibes surrounding it (weight loss ads for example). If you look up a definition of the word you might see things like "grossly overweight" or "medical condition" which makes fat itself seem very negative.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 25, 2013)

fat9276 said:


> What I will correct on myself though, that while I did say "please" to not using that word to the OP. I should have said, "could you please not use that word?" Made it a question/request, not a command.



Yes, my issue with it was precisely that.

I happen to like strong willed women who have opinions (I hate submissives about the same way you hate the term 'obese'), but the way you worded that, your tone was one of demand. It is one thing to state an opinion ("I find the word 'obese' offensive."), it is another thing altogether to attempt to force your feelings on another with aim to change their behavior.

If this were your home, you would be completely in the right to do such a thing. Unfortunately, this is a public forum where the word 'obese' is perfectly acceptable. As such, neither you *nor anyone* has a right to demand it not be used by others on this board. You can ask, yes... but I wouldn't expect most people to acquiesce on that point.



Now, on the point of the OP:
I am, for all intents and purposes, effectively the antithesis of obese (I am technically underweight for my height, though this is partly due to a sub-par muscle mass level), but I measure my waist approximately one inch below my navel, and about 4 inches above my hips (I'm also male, in case that matters).


----------



## Gingembre (May 25, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> Your waist is the thinnest part of your body, which for almost all women is just below the ribcage. This is what they mean by the waist, regardless of your size or shape. Anybody measuring it below that point isn't measuring the waist, simple as. There are plenty of guides for measurement on the internet if you were interested.



This is where the waist is.


----------



## indy500tchr (May 25, 2013)

The way that I am shaped my ribcage is my waist then. I have such a short torso and the way my weight is distributed between my belly and my hips the narrowest part of my body is about 4 inches below my armpit.


----------



## Linda (May 25, 2013)

cinnamitch said:


> My waist is in San Francisco. I left it there



HaHa. This made me chuckle. I don't think I had a waist when I was born. lol



Marlayna said:


> I got your point, but some people enjoy nitpicking. Obese is just a crappy-sounding word, especially when ignorant people pronounce it "obeast".



Thank you for bringing light to this conversation. Mispronounced words make me chuckle every single day. Closent- for closet is my latest muse. 



fat9276 said:


> First of all, please use the word FAT. Obese is a disgusting word (in my opinion) and usually used to pour shame upon fat people. Second, pants are made of many sizes and materials, so us fatties can buy jeans or pants that button at our waistline or under it or whatever.



I understand your point. I have words like that to but we can not put our preferences on others. I cannot honestly say that I have never done it either. For instance, I do not like it when my friend calls women BBWs. He'll say, "Look at the hot BBW" or when he was house shopping he would say, "I am looking for a BBW friendly house because that is my preference." Just makes me cringe and I tried to get him not to say it and it led to many an arguement. I try harder these days not to do that. I say Fat all the time in conversation and my friends hate that word. They think that has a negative connotation. But to me it's just a word. So we agree to disagree. My preferences are my preferences. My annoyances are my annoyances. I cannot expect others to go along with my code of conduct. That isn't fair. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Dromond (May 25, 2013)

A waist is a terrible thing to mind.


----------



## Marlayna (May 25, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> A waist is a terrible thing to mind.





Dromond said:


> A waist is a terrible thing to mind.


It sure is, and it's hard to find jeans to fit.


----------



## superodalisque (May 25, 2013)

my waist is just where it is


----------



## Dromond (May 25, 2013)

:doh: I didn't notice the joke had been made before.


----------



## Marlayna (May 26, 2013)

Dromond said:


> :doh: I didn't notice the joke had been made before.


That's okay, it happens.There should be a joke about getting "wasted", but I don't have one.

I see fat girls wearing belts under their busts, but I don't care for the look. If something is cut empire waist, that's one thing, but a belt up there usually doesn't look right to me, even on thinner girls.


----------



## Dromond (May 26, 2013)

A man who wears a belt that high (and I've seen it done) looks utterly ridiculous.


----------



## Steve373 (Oct 4, 2013)

to me your waist should be wear you'd button your jeans not the skinny part of torso for overweight people, your waist should be your stomach measurement just below your bellybutton where your pants end.

A fat woman might be 55 inches at the navel and 40 inches at the thinnest measurement just below the boobies.

40 inch jeans would never fit a 55 inch belly, so actual is where your bellybutton is not 8 inches above it where your pants do not reach.

40 inch "waist" pants would never fit a 55 inch tummy so reality is that fattest point below your navel not the skinniest part below your tits.


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 4, 2013)

Well, it doesn't really matter where you think the waist should be, it is where it is. Also there are many different cuts of women's jeans, with different waist-crotch lengths, and they don't go straight down at the same measurement, they are cut to fit a woman's shape, so your example doesnt really work.


----------



## EMH1701 (Oct 4, 2013)

I tend to buy only a couple specific brands of jeans when I finally find jeans that fit. I get different colors in those brands.

Gloria Vanderbilt's petite plus jeans fit me fine -- I'm an 18W in those and I'm 5'2". I've also had some luck with the Lee petite short plus, and the Woman Within website, which sells plus-sized casual clothing appropriate for many offices. They have the colored jeans, which I like sometimes. The only thing with Woman Within is they use vanity sizing, so check their size charts before you buy from them.

My workplace is business casual but they let us wear jeans if we don't have to dress up for a vendor meeting. Since I'm a support person, I have no vendor meetings to dress up for. I wish they would let us wear T-shirts but as it is, the only kind of T-shirts I buy are the dressy variety that fall into the "casual knit top" section on the web sites.


----------



## prplecat (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm an amateur seamstress, but I can draft my own patterns. Here goes: The narrowest part of a woman's torso is usually her "high waist" measurement, NOT her "waist" measurement. Lane Bryant is doing it right...bend over sideways, and the deepest crease is your natural waist. Since many other measurements take the waist as a starting point, you HAVE to get it right when making alterations or drafting a pattern. How close the pants waist comes to your bellybutton has to do with the rise, or a measurement that's taken from the hip up. Different people have different waist-to-hip lengths. That makes the same rise hit us in different spots.

Clear as mud, right?


----------



## Johannes (Oct 16, 2013)

Marlayna said:


> That's okay, it happens.There should be a joke about getting "wasted", but I don't have one.
> 
> I see fat girls wearing belts under their busts, but I don't care for the look. If something is cut empire waist, that's one thing, but a belt up there usually doesn't look right to me, even on thinner girls.



Disagree. It often looks great!


----------



## Marlayna (Oct 20, 2013)

Johannes said:


> Disagree. It often looks great!


Yes, sometimes it does, just not on me. I keep wanting to pull the belt down to where it "belongs".


----------

